# accuair elevel/vu4 issues



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

sometimes when airing back up from a low height or completely aired out the compressors will kick on if the psi is low. it will pause the air up process until there is enough air in the tank to continue. this is all normal. 

often times when this whole process is going on it will stop the air up completely and I'll get an error code for one or two valves not functioning properly. when the error code is there I cannot use the system. I have to **** the car off and restart so the system resets and I can continue. this is very annoying especially if I'm driving. 

1....why is it giving me this error in the first place? 

2....is there any way to reset the accuair with the switches or something instead of having to turn the car off and on?

thanks, Sunil


----------



## Airassisted (Nov 12, 2009)

DTOYVR6 said:


> sometimes when airing back up from a low height or completely aired out the compressors will kick on if the psi is low. it will pause the air up process until there is enough air in the tank to continue. this is all normal.
> 
> often times when this whole process is going on it will stop the air up completely and I'll get an error code for one or two valves not functioning properly. when the error code is there I cannot use the system. I have to **** the car off and restart so the system resets and I can continue. this is very annoying especially if I'm driving.
> 
> ...



How big is your Air tank?

Yes, you can put a "kill switch" on the "Accessory" wire. (orange)


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

Airassisted said:


> How big is your Air tank?
> 
> Yes, you can put a "kill switch" on the "Accessory" wire. (orange)


I have a 5 gallon. yea I thought about the kill switch on the accessory line also. was wondering if there was another way. thanks


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I would recommend a kill switch on the orange line, or an interrupter button to work as a "reset" where it disconnects power when you engage the button. I was actually thinking of doing this, it would definitely be easy enough to do.

Also i would recommend pairing your compressor,tank size and operating pressure appropriately, it seems like your tank may be a bit big or your pressure too high for your compressor if your compressors stop filling up before it reaches the higher pressure limit of your system.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

seems like the kill switch will be the way to go. just wish I knew what was actually causing it instead of cheating. 

also im pretty sure everything is paired up properly. I have 2 compressor, 5 gal tank, and it stops at 150psi. maybe I need to raise it to 200?


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

MechEngg said:


> I would recommend a kill switch on the orange line, or an interrupter button to work as a "reset" where it disconnects power when you engage the button. I was actually thinking of doing this, it would definitely be easy enough to do.
> 
> Also i would recommend pairing your compressor,tank size and operating pressure appropriately, it seems like your tank may be a bit big or your pressure too high for your compressor if your compressors stop filling up before it reaches the higher pressure limit of your system.


👍👍


----------

